#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  [圖樓]2019年萌猫堡”國際寵物貓展在莫斯科舉行

## 狼王白牙

當地時間2019年3月2日，俄羅斯莫斯科，“2019年萌猫堡（Catsburg）”國際寵物貓展在莫斯科舉行。

俄文官方網站: https://catsburg.ru/

----------

